# Gender Icon?



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2007)

In another thread there was something about a little icon to show the gender of the poster.
Seems like a good idea.
Any input?? 

​


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude when you say "any input" what are you really talking about? You can't use the word gender and "any input" in the same thread, us stupid americans might get the wrong idea. Sounds like an OK idea I've refferred to a couple of girls as dude and he...I'm so sorry about that. Is your avatar a male or female? Is it into "any input"?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2007)

Ohh him, he's into a lot of input 

And i didn't realize I'd put that. Ah well, no point changing it now.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 20, 2007)

hmm, idk, i like being mr. ganja


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't resist... I like that idea


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2007)

It is a nifty title.
You could have that, with the little icon next to the 'online/offline' Box.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hmm, idk, i like being mr. ganja


I kinda like the sound of Ms. or Miss Ganja better, it has a nice ring to it. now Mrs. Ganja wouldn't work cause it just means you are married to Mr. Ganja.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish mine said miss ganja....


----------



## Arrid (Jul 22, 2007)

Well get Rollitup to change it for ya.

I'm sure he would.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 22, 2007)

put it under the stoner,mr ganja title. also i dont think they will do it , but its sounds kinda hard to program in a title to react to two genders. 

and frankly i dont think roll it up is Up for it. i still love roll it up tho;.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 22, 2007)

Well theres gotta be some creative computer geeks around here somewhere !!


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 22, 2007)

If so, I don't really want mine to say miss. I am fine with mr.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 23, 2007)

idea, 

well why dont they just change the titles in genral to be catering to both genders. 

then make gender icons for men and women, then a multi colored 8 for the herm's


----------

